# NextGen Genesis RTA



## Chukin'Vape (17/8/15)

Hey Folks, i've been looking for something different, with a stellar look. The RDA's with a solid metal finish just looks the titties - and we dont find it in the RTA's. But then I found this creature, i'm planning to buy it - I've checked some reviews but I'm undecided. 

What do you guys think. 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013593/2588900-nextgen-styled-genesis-rta-rebuildable-tank


----------



## Necris (17/8/15)

2010 called,they want their post design back 

but in all seriousness,nope,just nope

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot (17/8/15)

Necris said:


> 2010 called,they want their post design back
> 
> but in all seriousness,nope,just nope
> View attachment 33918



JUST NO!!! so 2014!!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/8/15)

Necris said:


> 2010 called,they want their post design back
> 
> That juice hole just looks way to small - and I cant figure out if there is another hole on the other side or not. High VG will choke it me thinks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Necris (17/8/15)

Its an outdated design, genesis style RDA's were common in the world pre mech mod...replaced by the kayfun 3.1 style tanks.
Firstly,terrible build deck/posts,restricted airflow.
personally,i don't see why you would regress technologically unless you are a die hard fan of genesis style.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/8/15)

Necris said:


> Its an outdated design, genesis style RDA's were common in the world pre mech mod...replaced by the kayfun 3.1 style tanks.
> Firstly,terrible build deck/posts,restricted airflow.
> personally,i don't see why you would regress technologically unless you are a die hard fan of genesis style.



I've never vaped / Built on a Genesis style tank - so that's why i'm asking. I'm glad you are giving it an easy Nope - What does the mesh do to the flavour out of interest?


----------



## Vapington (17/8/15)

Ya that belongs in Nopeville


----------



## Vapington (17/8/15)

Get A Monster V2 Reload from @Sir Vape it comes with a full metal tank sleeve if thats the look you're going for

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/monster-v2-reload-rba

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

That is the next generation Genesis design, which you need not tilt to wick properly apparently. I used a Genesis many ages (in vape terms) ago. SS mesh imo gives a very good flavour vape, but it is certainly not for cloud chasers. Coiling and wicking is not for the faint at heart - only for the true hobbyist. There is still a core of Genesis fans to this day.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/8/15)

Vapington said:


> Get A Monster V2 Reload from @Sir Vape it comes with a full metal tank sleeve if thats the look you're going for
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/monster-v2-reload-rba



I know its been in my cart for like a week, im just concerned about the single coil for clouds & dense vapour. Have you got one? It looks the titties with the metal sleeve.


----------



## Vapington (17/8/15)

I dont have one but friends of mine have. Its pretty decent man. Its no Billow 2 but it looks cool and the flavour is excellent. It will perform pretty well.


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/15)

I got a genesis styled RDA for free when I bought my Dimitri 2nd hand. When one of my colleagues pissed me off enough, I gave it to him  It sucked, to be honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/8/15)

I agree with @Andre. I have a customer or 2 that love the kraken. When coiled correctly, the vape quality is astounding. Best Flavour by far. But the coiling is a ***** to say the least and thus, I don't use it and not many do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

Hey @Chukin'Vape check these out...

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...oot-uta2-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer

And one that @Tom raves about:
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10010961/2807000-flash-e-vape-v4-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/8/15)

Also with the Monster V2 you have to fill it from the bottom screw - whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy???. But I guess everyone gets what i'm looking for now - a wicked full metal RTA, that looks the titties. 

@BumbleBee @Andre @Vapington - thanks for the recommendations, are there any other RTA's that gives you a RDA metal / steel look that you can think of?? 

Thanks for the advice so far... it feels like I can vape on your mods/tanks without even swopping drip tips, there is so much trust in that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Also with the Monster V2 you have to fill it from the bottom screw - whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy???. But I guess everyone gets what i'm looking for now - a wicked full metal RTA, that looks the titties.
> 
> @BumbleBee @Andre @Vapington - thanks for the recommendations, are there any other RTA's that gives you a RDA metal / steel look that you can think of??
> 
> Thanks for the advice so far... it feels like I can vape on your mods/tanks without even swopping drip tips, there is so much trust in that.


erm.... maybe pick up some of these while you're there 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10012497/2372105-silicone-disposable-drip-tip-cap-cover-tester

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vapington (17/8/15)

There is also the Aqua V2 - which comes with a full metal sleeve if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

The Kayfun 4 also has a full metal jacket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Also with the Monster V2 you have to fill it from the bottom screw - whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy???. But I guess everyone gets what i'm looking for now - a wicked full metal RTA, that looks the titties.
> 
> @BumbleBee @Andre @Vapington - thanks for the recommendations, are there any other RTA's that gives you a RDA metal / steel look that you can think of??
> 
> Thanks for the advice so far... it feels like I can vape on your mods/tanks without even swopping drip tips, there is so much trust in that.


This one?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

Andre said:


> This one?


Eish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapington (17/8/15)

Squape Reloaded is also pretty slick looking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/8/15)

Andre said:


> This one?


Whoever fused these two bad boys together, faced the same dilemma i'm dealing with right now - it looks the titties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Eish





Vapington said:


> Squape Reloaded



Why does it feel like I want to make this my wallpaper.... glass is overrated.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/8/15)

Vapington said:


> Squape Reloaded is also pretty slick looking



Beyond sick bro!!!!


----------



## Tom. F (18/8/15)

Vapington said:


> There is also the Aqua V2 - which comes with a full metal sleeve if I remember correctly.


Did someone say Aqua V2? The most chronically overlooked RTA?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

